# Missing loved ones at Christmas



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Are children are so scattered now it is hard to see everyone on the holidays. We were able to spend Thanksgiving with all of them and for once we were able to get all 4 of our children together this year. My youngest daughter got married and it was so much fun having all in one place for a change. What a fun time with all of the children and grandchildren. Wanted to share. Merry Christmas.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

What a lovely family pic.    It is hard when you can't be with your family at Christmas.  I sure missed mine this year.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you. They are my heart. You think you are never getting them raised and then you look back wonder where time goes.


----------

